# Pioneer DEH-P8500MP - suddenly no more sound (but rest working) ?!



## JorisS

Hi all!


----------



## Steven Kephart

Did you check the amplifiers to make sure they are turning on? If they aren't, check the remote turn on wire to make sure it is getting voltage.


If the amps are still on, then there is probably an issue with the audio portion of your head unit. Check to make sure the speaker wires aren't grounding out as that will shut down the audio output (including the RCA outputs) from the deck. Also check that when you were messing with the seats, none of the stereo wiring was damaged in any way. Good luck!


----------



## JorisS

I'm not sure if the amps have any indicators or lights at all, they were in the car when I bought it. The front one is behind the interior clothing, but I can have a look at the rear one, see if it appears to be on.


As far as I know, no wires were anywhere near the seats... at least the front ones. A friend built in the rear ones, the cabling for the rear amp does pass where those are mounted. I'd _reckon_ he'd not be stupid enough to screw right through a cable though.... but heck, will have to check










If any speaker wires are grounding, that would be a poor coincidence I guess... it's hectic at work atm, but I hope I can find some time to look into things this weekend.


Is there a quick and easy way to 'error check' the car stereo itself?


----------



## JorisS

I sorted it out yesterday!


Did some measurements on the remote out-wire, which was giving 12V. But with the cable hooked up to the car-side, it dropped to a couple of mV. Tested for resistance and found that it was grounded.


Turns out I have to give my pal a kick in the ass, he managed to mount the backseat so that the wire got jammed in between. When the sound disappeared my gf was sitting in that seat, and probably gave it the last little push it needed to ground itself against the car chassis :suicide:


Fixed the wiring and all is working fine again! Thanks for the help, got me going and helped me sort things out :thumbsup:


----------

